# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Белорусская ИТ-компания Sanat Technology впервые примет участие в форуме ТИБО-2017

## Labs

Молодая белорусская ИТ-компания Sanat Technology впервые представит свои проекты на XXIV Международном специализированном форуме по телекоммуникациям, информационным и банковским технологиям «ТИБО-2017». Разработчики покажут посетителям промышленный одноплатный компьютер, моноблок собственного производства, Е-браслет, GPS трекер и разделитель экранов. 

ООО «САНАТ Технолоджи» входит в международную группу ИТ-компаний Stell Group, которая была основана в 1998 году и сегодня является одним из лидеров в области разработки и внедрения информационных технологий в России, Эстонии, Азербайджане, ОАЭ и США. 

На белорусский рынок разработчик вышел в 2016 году. Несмотря на молодой возраст компания Sanat Technology активно развивается и применяет к новым проектам богатый опыт, полученный в стратегическом партнерстве с компаниями Stell Group. Основное направление деятельности Sanat Technology – проектирование, создание, внедрение и поддержка инфраструктурных ИТ-решений для организаций различных сфер деятельности. ООО «САНАТ Технолоджи» является партнером компании Intel со статусом Gold и участником Intel IoT Solutions Alliance – одной из крупнейших мировых систем программных проектов и информационных технологий. 

«Мы предлагаем пользователям инфраструктурные ИТ-решения, которые автоматизируют рабочий процесс и тем самым повышают его эффективность. Sanat Technology гордится своей командой, в состав которой входят инженеры, конструкторы, программисты, тестировщики ПО – специалисты с многолетним опытом и стажем работы. », - комментирует Фархад Алиев, директор ООО «САНАТ Технолоджи».  

Компания Sanat Technology представит на выставке ТИБО-2017 решения, разработанные совместно с партнерами группы компаний Stell Group. Среди них – промышленный одноплатный ПК, который отличается гибкой конфигурацией, оптимальной себестоимостью, надежностью и безопасностью. На компьютере можно установить полноценную операционную систему Windows 7/8/10, Linux или Android. 

Разработчики представят вниманию посетителей универсальный GPS-трекер – программно-аппаратный комплекс для спутникового мониторинга – непрерывного слежения за автомобилями, людьми или животными в режиме online. Решение предназначено для транспортных компаний, служб экстренной помощи, автопарков, служб перевозки пассажиров и охранных служб. Пользователь ведет наблюдение за передвижением объекта, оповещения о нем отправляются на электронную почту, мобильный телефон пользователя или отображаются на экране диспетчера. 

Участники выставки смогут оценить Е-браслет – основной компонент системы непрерывного удаленного слежения за осужденными, к которым применена мера наказания в виде ограничения свободы. Человек носит E-браслет на руке или ноге в течение всего периода наказания. Электронный браслет с помощью датчиков снимает и передает данные о температуре тела, частоте пульса и местоположения осужденного на мобильное устройство, которое выполняет их обработку.

На стенде Sanat Technology посетители увидят моноблок собственного производства − компьютер на базе материнской платы форм-фактора Thin Mini-ITX с сенсорным управлением, собранный в одном корпусе с дисплеем. Его основное преимущество в том, что по своим размерам, компоновке и весу он ничем не отличается от стандартного монитора. 

Представители компании продемонстрируют разделитель экрана – решение, на базе которого был создан двусторонний рекламный экран со станцией для подзарядки смартфонов. Устройство можно использовать для размещения собственной рекламы или продавать эту площадь, запуская рекламу партнеров.

Sanat Technology не ограничится решениями, представленными на выставке. Посетителям расскажут о новейших разработках компании в сфере электронного образования и предоставят подробное описание проектов, которые не попали на стенд. Так, Sanat Technology разработала уникальную систему пограничного контроля, которая отслеживает пересечение границы государства и предназначена для пограничных служб. В случае, когда применить стационарную систему пограничного контроля невозможно, используется портативная станция «Мобильный пограничник». 

В портфолио компании будет представлен комплексный проект для правоохранительных органов, а также решение по забору биометрических данных и выдаче биометрических паспортов. Проект для правоохранительных органов включает мобильный полицейский компьютер для оперативного получения справочных и розыскных сведений на основе удостоверений личности и биометрических данных граждан. В этот же проект входит «умный светофор» − эффективная и экономичная интеллектуальная система управления дорожным движением. 

Комплексное решение по забору биометрических данных и выдаче паспортов нового поколения с электронным чипом представлена стационарной и мобильной системами. Стационарная система включает ПК, биометрическую фотокабину, сканер отпечатков пальцев, планшет для оцифровки подписи, считыватель документов, планшетный сканер и лазерный принтер. Мобильная станция представляет собой компактный биометрический терминал. Сотрудник соответствующей службы может брать его с собой для забора биометрических данных у лиц, которые по уважительным причинам не могут прибыть в офис. 

Сегодня ООО «САНАТ Технолоджи» внедряет и модернизирует существующие решения, разрабатывает новые проекты в соответствии с пожеланиями заказчика.

----------

